# Does anyone else use Trader Joe's Cleanliness is Next to Godliness detergent?



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

We bought a box of it the other day. Haven't used it yet. We got the powder since the liquid was fragrant.
Can anyone tell me about their experiences with this brand?

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm curious too. i'm about out of my Bio-Kleen and need something else. i'm having stink issues after only 4 weeks of cding.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

we used to use that, but not on the diapers... I think it might have enzymes (?) ... doesn't it say so on the box?

We used it for a bit for our general laundry... it seemed to work well enough. I get it if we run out of the other stuff and I happen to be at Joe's... but for some reason I thought it wasn't good for diapers...


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I use it for dipes and I think it works great. I do a cold wash w/ baking soda and then a hot wash with TJ's detregent followed by an extra rinse with vinegar. A couple of times I skipped the extra rinse and I had a bit of soapy build up, but w/ the extra rinse everything comes out great.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I used it on and off with all free and clear for awhile (for diapers) but we started having bad rashes & switched to charlies for diapers after which everything cleared up.

The only problems I've ever heard about people having with TJ detergent are it not washing totally out as well, fwiw.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I use it. I put it in with a short cold water wash followed by a hot wash and sometimes an extra rinse. I only use about 1/3 of the cup though. It works great! It doesn't seem to be fantastic for my clothes though. Maybe I just need a better stain remover, but my clothes are kinda dingy. We have really hard water though....


----------

